# Choosing the right tools for Rhinestoning



## dvyne2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello-
I would like to enter the rhinestone/vinyl business, and I have been on here researching different software, etc. I have decided to use CorelDraw as a basis software. I understand that I will need either another rhinestone dedicated software, or a macro or add on to design for rhinestones. I know I will need a heat press as well, however, I still have a few questions. I have read on different posts to stay away from Chinese-made presses, so where may I find a reasonable press that will be reliable? Is there such a thing as a used press from a reliable supplier? Should I start off with 15 x 15 or is that too limiting?
Also, I am more than over my head when looking at cutters. I see that certain cutters work with certain software. When using CorelDraw with add-on macros/software, is there a proprietary brand of cutter to use? I have read about Silhouette, but it looks like this is more of a hobbyist cutter. Am I correct? 
One other thing, which of the preferred suppliers on the left carry Sticky Flock and rhinestones needed to get started? How many stones do you recommend to start? Thanks for all your help!
I am trying to do my due diligence before making an incorrect purchase.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I would not get a Cameo to do rhinestones, its not that the machine will not do templates but it is very slow so if you have the budget pick up a more professional cutter.

As far as heat presses go,, there are some good Chinese presses out there, just buy one from a dealer that will stand behind their product.

For rhinestone software,, there are 2 ways really to go,, CorelDraw with a macro or a good standalone software, most of the stand alone software is also a full sign and apparel design software ..

Lots to think about...


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought a suni 15 x 15 heat press a few years ago for 250 bucks and the thing is working like a champ still.If I had to buy another one I would get a 16x20 with auto open!I would look into knk cutters.I would get a 500 gross bag of ss10 crystal stones from shine art.


----------



## dvyne2 (Mar 7, 2014)

plan b said:


> I would not get a Cameo to do rhinestones, its not that the machine will not do templates but it is very slow so if you have the budget pick up a more professional cutter.
> 
> As far as heat presses go,, there are some good Chinese presses out there, just buy one from a dealer that will stand behind their product.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvyne2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Leg cramps said:


> I bought a suni 15 x 15 heat press a few years ago for 250 bucks and the thing is working like a champ still.If I had to buy another one I would get a 16x20 with auto open!I would look into knk cutters.I would get a 500 gross bag of ss10 crystal stones from shine art.


Thanks much. This really helps with narrowing down products.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

We have had a GeoKnight 16x20 Swingaway for almost 10 years and it is still going strong. Does great with Time and Temperature, but does not measure pressure. When we replace and/or upgrade will most likely go with a Roland with auto-release. For a cutter we use GraphTec. It is a very good cutter, but most instructional videos and documents you will find are for Roland. When we started doing Rhinestones the biggest shock we had was how many stones you can use for a single design. A gross of stones sounds like a huge amount, it's not! I think you will most of your designs will require a minimum of 3 gross with 5 to 10 gross not being that unusual. Starting with the 500 gross that Leg Cramps suggested is a good one. It depends on what you want to do. Do you want your designs to be made with a single color and size, or are you going to be using multiple colors and/or sizes? As far as software goes, we have used several and I will say that the best software for you is the one that will do what you want it to do for the designs that your are interested in making. It is not uncommon to be able to get a trial for the software so that you can try it out for a while and see if it does what you want it to do. Hope this helps.

Dane


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

500 gross Chinese ss10 crystal stones are $22.I ordered pellosa stones my first order. If I remember correctly spent $1400 my first order.$700 my next order, then switched to Korean....then switched to Chinese. I have never had a customer complain about the stones. I have only had two stone falling off returns and I have put out millions of stones on garments. when it comes down to it do you want to put 3-4 dollars worth of stones or do you want to put down 2 cents worth of stones? The reason I say just one bag, one color to start is just that. Its a start. You can set up your equipment, design, cut ,stone your first template.As far as software I would go with winpc 2014 rhinestone pro for $279 bucks. keep an eye on the classifieds sometimes you can find stuff there.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Some great info there Cramps 

Do you purchase your stones from a local supplier or import? I'd be interested to know your source but fully understand if it's something you'd prefer not to divulge.

I'm based in the UK

Cheers

John


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Purchase some Teflon sheets and pillows! You'll need them.

I have a George Knight 16X20 swing-away press that works great. IF I were going to order a press today though, I would get the Stahl's one that is threadable with the different heat platens -- not cheap though. I was happy I started with the 16X20 size. I've needed that big of a size several times.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

John,mine come from shine art USA. (California).


----------



## dvyne2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you, Leg Cramps. Your answer gives me a much better understanding of what I should do.


----------

